
Q2VKPT: Fully path-traced Quake 2 fork using RTX - pizza234
http://brechpunkt.de/q2vkpt/
======
andrewmcwatters
[https://github.com/cschied/q2vkpt/blob/master/src/refresh/vk...](https://github.com/cschied/q2vkpt/blob/master/src/refresh/vkpt/shader/path_tracer.h)
is an interesting read.

